# برنامج تقطيع الالواح



## fadi28 (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

احتاج برنامج لحساب قص وتقطيع الواح الالمنيوم والصاج بحيث يتم التقطيع باقل هدر ممكن


ارجو الافاده وشكرا لكم


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن حضرتك تعطينا مثال توضيحى مع الشرح وبالقوانين 
وإن شاء الله نعملهولك
*​


----------

